# Ducky paddle length?



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Yup, that's exactly right. You are also sitting higher in a ducky than a kayak. I use 230cm paddles, but I'm on the larger side and this is with a larger ducky. 

Great ducky info at http://theboatpeople.com/


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

230 is way too long for an IK paddle (I have one and only used it a few times),It may be ok for flatwater, but for WW it's too cumbersome. My gf uses my straight 197 for a ducky paddle, I've been using a custom 2pc. 215 in the back of a Lynx II, but it feels a little too long for my solo Sotar. My 197 feels short, so I'm going to have a 2pc. 203 made to add to my collection. lots of serious IKers around here like a shorter paddle, especially for creeking.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

it really depends on the duckie, a aire force or an innova will do great with a 194 or so paddle no problem, on the other hand a sotar or some of the wider duckies require a lot more reach so you'll need a longer paddle.

I think tom is right about somewhere between 197 & 205 for most though.

Kaleb


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Well I guess that does bring up another question. Whats the best ducky for class III. Want something with thigh straps that will perform pretty well.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

the nrs maverik would be my choice. Good stability, but still has great carving ability.

for price, aire tomcat & sevylor river x are usually pretty cheap & work great.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Can't beat Aire's 10 year no fault warrantyon the Lynx (a very stable boat), most others have 5 years,still quite a while for a boat. Aire's tributary line of boats is also quite good (5 year warranty) the Strikes use a Urethane bladder like their US made boats. Tomcats aren't bad, but do have a exposed sewn seam on the boat that will wear over time if not protected with Aquaseal, and vinyl bladders that are not as durable . I'd stay away from Sevelors, they don't bail that fast, and are not the same quality of hand made boats. Try to stay away from boats with glued seams, eventually the glue will fail, and have to be repaired, most boats now use welded seams though.


----------

